

World 1-1 “The Pioneers” - pipozoft
http://worldoneonemovie.com/#/

======
pipozoft
World 1-1 is an independent documentary on the early history of video games
but I saw the premier and this is more about entrepreneurship, startups and
creating a company culture as well. I highly recommend you watch it and
support the 2 filmmakers that created it, lots of hard work!

------
spb
Somebody didn't replace the default Yeoman favicon...

------
steelbird
light orange font on dark orange background, hmm....

